# Sherwin Williams Duration vs Benjamin Moore Aura



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

There is NO paint that is going to hold up to trying to wash off magic marker or any serious scrubbing. The same for scratching.The lifetime guarantee I would also take with a grain of salt. read the fine print. I would vote for Aura for general all around durability.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Aura is Ben Moore, trying to compete with SW Duration, SW already has made paints with all of the claims that Aura Claims, Duration can be used any where in your home, is available in more sheens, is washable, has a stain guard, burnish resistant, durable, low voc, mildew resistant, it covers well in any color, flows good and levels, we use Duration for our interior repaints and have used it hundreds of times with success.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

housepaintingny said:


> Aura is Ben Moore, trying to compete with SW Duration, SW already has made paints with all of the claims that Aura Claims, Duration can be used any where in your home, is available in more sheens, is washable, has a stain guard, burnish resistant, durable, low voc, mildew resistant, it covers well in any color, flows good and levels, we use Duration for our interior repaints and have used it hundreds of times with success.


 

I could say the same and more about Aura( except fot the sheen part, they both have 3):whistling2:

I am not a salesman for Ben Moore,I just believe it is a better product:yes: just because SW has been around longer does not make it better.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

The paint store I go to sells BM's Auro along with some other high end lifetime warranty paints. (Miller Evolution)

He claims your money is better spent with the next grade down. (like Superpaint vs Duration or Moorglo vs Auro).

His claim is that these high end paints aren't that much different then the traditional premium selections except for the price.

Take it for what it's worth. I'm not all that happy with Duration.

My favorite interior paint is Pratt and Lambert Accolade.


----------



## noboru wataya (May 17, 2010)

i wasn't that impressed with durations stain-resistance. in a side-by-side test, i've had better results with Ace Sensations paint with Scotchgard. That stuff is pretty dang good.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

The Paint Doc said:


> your post is laughable, the Regal line is just as good as interior Duration. Regal easily covers as well as duration and doesn't fade in a room full of windows, check consumer reports 09 paint review.
> 
> Thats irrelevant, SW has been around for 8 years longer than BM and back then they were all making lead paint. So what. Its about how good the paint is today that matters. Old bread has been around forever too and its nasty, want some?
> 
> Better check the rooms with windows, Duration has been suggested to not be used in rooms with windows because of the color change. And it covers poorly in dark colors where Aura excels. SW lives off of making mediocre products (PM400/A100) where Ben Moore stands on only top line products (Regal/Moorgard).


Consumer reports? I really don't need to check there, I see enough testimony in person, using 100's gallons a year is enough proof for me. Duration has 100% acrylic binders one of the properties of acrylic binders is its color retention, consumer reports should check that


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

The Paint Doc said:


> Ya if Sherwin Williams would quick backing out of consumer reports. I wonder why the "no 1" paint in america is afraid of looking mediocre on consumer reports. I'm sure its pretty hard to put on 100 gallons of paint when youre at home on a beautiful day responding to blogs. Duration FADES just as bad as SUPERPAINT and everything else from there. What kind of company still shows their logo pouring paint on the earth? Either they are terrorists or total pollutants. Either way, the idiots in my neck of the woods don't know paint from the smear on the TP.


I've never had a problem with Duration dark colors or any color from SW covering in fact all of the years we have used SW coatings for residential and commercial use we have never had a problem or call back with any of there problems, that's why I give all customers a written warranty that I will personally repair any peeling, chipping, blistering etc, because that's how confident I am in the products I use and in my painters application

I'm not home. I'm at our office, I get alerts on my blackberry, we are a successful company, I have a couple of crews of painters, an estimator and so forth, so ya we literally apply 100's of gallons of paint a year and on a commercial project you can easily go through 80 gallons a day. You should really know something about a person before you judge them.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

housepaintingny said:


> I'm not home. I'm at our office, I get alerts on my blackberry, we are a successful company, I have a couple of crews of painters, an estimator and so forth, so ya we literally apply 100's of gallons of paint a year and on a commercial project you can easily go through 80 gallons a day. You should really know something about a person before you judge them.


He is a troll and should just be ignored. Any new person who comes on here( or anywhere) with that attitude is just looking for a fight.


----------



## zfarsh (May 23, 2010)

sorry, i said war, didnt mean to pick on another, just meant to pick on the paints and companies. Honnestly, with some of the comments, i feel more lost than i had started, other than knowing i want either a Sherwin or a Benjamin Moore. The fading issue i have heard in other forums too, but many are saying this is not the case, so for a newb like myself, its hard. About Benjamin Moore, i know they are more expensive, and that not everyone likes the aura cause the painting technique is a bit different than the standard technique, so some find it too thick and cant apply it as easily as a thinner one which you can brush over it several times, vs trying not to do so and letting the paint do its magic. As for dark colors, there wont be any in my house, so only facts on light beige type colors matter to me. Thanks for all the replies till now, i hope it continues.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

A lot of painters, like everyone, have their own viewpoint on different paints
But when posting those opinions respect must be given to other points of view
Those that post simply trying to start an argument will have their posts & their posting rights removed


----------



## zfarsh (May 23, 2010)

I went by our new condo area, and saw both a Sherwin and a Benjamin close by, so i will go have a look. Unfortunately, the sherwin closes by 6pm, which is a bummer, whilst the Benjamin closes at 8pm on thursday and friday.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> A lot of painters, like everyone, have their own viewpoint on different paints
> But when posting those opinions respect must be given to other points of view
> Those that post simply trying to start an argument will have their posts & their posting rights removed


Thanks,you can remove the troll post now that the instigator has been dealt with:laughing:


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

I used Aura Semi Gloss on my garage door frame and 6 months later it is peeling. No more BM products for me. I should have use SW Superpaint.


----------



## zfarsh (May 23, 2010)

What are the differences between superpaint and duration, is there an advantage to superpaint over duration (other than price of course)?


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

slickracer said:


> I used Aura Semi Gloss on my garage door frame and 6 months later it is peeling. No more BM products for me. I should have use SW Superpaint.


99% of the time, peeling paint is a topcoat on top of an incompatable base coat and/or poor prep.

Was your door frame previously painted with oil based paint? Was it cleaned, sanded and primed? Was it allowed to thoroughly dry?

I doubt Auro has widespread peeling problems.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

slickracer said:


> I used Aura Semi Gloss on my garage door frame and 6 months later it is peeling. No more BM products for me. I should have use SW Superpaint.


 
painter error of some sort:whistling2:


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

New wood, primed with SW Exterior Oil base primer.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

slickracer said:


> New wood, primed with SW Exterior Oil base primer.


Was the new wood dry? New wood is often loaded with moisture content? Did the Auro peel off the primer or did the entire coating peel off the wood?


----------

